# Tesla related podcasts



## MelindaV

Over the last year or so a number of good audio Tesla podcasts have become established. I always look forward to seeing new episodes come up and thought there may be some here that are not podcast followers but may like a summary of current shows and may pick and choose which to go listen to.

The shows I listen to are:
Ride the Lightning - Very well prepared and produced 1 hour talk radio style show that comes out each Sunday morning by a single host, Ryan, with a Model 3 reservation iTunes Libsyn
Talking Tesla - A group of three owners of Model S and X and Model ☰ reservations with a new show about once a week for 1 hour iTunes Blog
The Tesla Show - Two tesla enthusiasts with a bit of a analytical/academic spin to the conversation that starts out with what ****tail each is consuming with a show also about weekly for 1 hour iTunes 
Tesla Tidbits - a quick daily (mostly weekdays) recap of Tesla news in about 5 minutes or less iTunes Blog​As new shows drop, I'll post a quick summary - except likely will keep the Tesla Tidbits to a weekly summary instead of for each of the daily shows. There is at least one other Tesla podcast that I tried and the quality was not working for me, but will keep an eye out for other's coming out with shows. And of course there is TrevP's video podcast on YouTube.

So to kick it off, on Ride the Lightning Episode #53: "Model 3 Gets Attacked" this morning Ryan talks about:

Model Xs he's been seeing around the city
Xbox Forza Horizon 3 to include a P90D
BMW ads
Interview with a Gigafactory guest
SolarCity deal update
Q2 call summary
Parts for 300 prototypes
Listener calls on Destination Chargers, electric bicycles, Tesla Minibus, Part Deux


----------



## Badback

So,

if I put the iTunes app on mt PC, am I going to get bombarded with ads?


----------



## MelindaV

Badback said:


> So,
> 
> if I put the iTunes app on mt PC, am I going to get bombarded with ads?


no, don't believe so, but I use apple computers and have not a single ad. I have a work PC upstairs and will go add iTunes to it and let you know if I am wrong.
@Badback - I downloaded the PC version and subscribed to one of the podcasts listed above and the user interface appears identical to the Mac version. Apple much like Tesla in being a very minimal/non-ad sort. the only place i've ever seen ads is in 3rd party apps, but never directly from an apple application.


----------



## Rick59

Sadly, there are far too many people panning the same river to find a few nuggets of information. It's amazing how hungry we all are for new tidbits. Tesla could probably finance the Fremont construction by charging a fee for regular news.


----------



## TrevP

Badback said:


> So,
> 
> if I put the iTunes app on mt PC, am I going to get bombarded with ads?


No, Apple stuff is safe and completely devoid of ads or other crap. Go ahead and use it if you want podcasts on your computer.

If you have an iPhone I recommend Overcast as the premier podcast app. If you're on Android I recommend doubleTwist


----------



## TrevP

I listen to the first three religiously. Each offers a slightly different take and spin. Most of the information is the same but it's inserting to hear opinions nevertheless. 

I wanted to do a podcast as well but felt the space was already crowded so I went the video route. 

My series are geared towards explaining the Tesla technology and demystifying EVs and my show with Ken is about Tesla and EVs in general but we added a Canadian portion of content for good measure as that is lacking everywhere else. 

I'm quite happy with the subscribers and compliments and looking to keep growing the viewership as we have something unique.


----------



## teslaliving

MelindaV said:


> The shows I listen to are:
> Ride the Lightning - Very well prepared and produced 1 hour talk radio style show that comes out each Sunday morning by a single host, Ryan, with a Model 3 reservation iTunes Libsyn
> Talking Tesla - A group of three owners of Model S and X and Model ☰ reservations with a new show about once a week for 1 hour iTunes Blog
> The Tesla Show - Two tesla enthusiasts with a bit of a analytical/academic spin to the conversation that starts out with what ****tail each is consuming with a show also about weekly for 1 hour iTunes
> Tesla Tidbits - a quick daily (mostly weekdays) recap of Tesla news in about 5 minutes or less iTunes Blog​


Many thanks for the list. I've listened to all the Ride the Lightning and Talking Tesla shows but didnt know about the others and will check them out.

There's some overlap in coverage but each has its own angle and, at least the first two, are very well done.

They've all been tending towards longer form (1 hour plus+) and weekly which makes it a bit hard to keep up.

I find the best way to listen to them in the Tesla or Gym is playing from my favorite podcast player on my phone over bluetooth.


----------



## MelindaV

The Tesla Show #19 Q2 2016 - review the Q2 call and dig into various parts of the information presented in the call

the financials
'losing $' now is not a sign of a failure but future planning (IE investing in College)
Vehicle production vs. delivery numbers
Model X production line up to speed
Model 3 handed over to the production teams to setup for manufacturing
Implement full 'machine making the machine' manufacturing
EM's expectations of the parts suppliers and will cut non-performers
SolarCity deal status
Tesla's 1st priority: Model 3, 2nd priority: Autonomy
Autonomy advances, hardware/software and advantage of being 1st automaker with a mass market self-driving vehicle available


----------



## MelindaV

Talking Tesla #46 ' Alien Dreadnought v0.5 - with plenty more F(beep)ing than most

Tom talks about issues with the replacement Rav4EV and back to car shopping
Mel complains about his (wife's) Model X and door issues
Supercharger 1 cup water carwash service
Tesla's carbon footprint on the amount of cash being burned
Braking in the FL wreck
BMW ad
Tesla satellite gps and vehicle's networked cameras 
EM's numbers on autonomous cars on the road in the future
Model S60
Powerwall 
Priorities: model 3 & full autonomy 
July 1, 2017 parts deadline
Production 
CARB
Model Y
Trucks and buses


----------



## MelindaV

Ride the Lightning #54: Autopilot 2.0 and the P100D Approach

Elon playing video games
SolarCity Solar Roof
100kWh battery coming up with 270 - 324 mile range
Model ☰ reveal presentation speculation and how AP will be incorporated
AP2.0 hardware
P90D 10.8 second ¼ mile time
Calls on the Truck, Model ☰ lifespan, Jailbreaking, UK taxing and Brexit & Tesla Service Agreement options.

and a summary of the Tesla Tidbit shows from the last week:
#63 Drive or Wait
#64 Solar Roof
#65 Autopilot Love
#66 Upgrades Anyone?


----------



## MelindaV

The Tesla Show #20 A Transitional Vehicle - recapping the Volt

A 4 cylinder gas "generator", a drive motor and generator motor
The Chevy EV1
Changes from concept car to production car
First well known plug in hybrid/EV with 100k sold in first 6 years
it related to the Model ☰, BMW i3
design oddities of volt, bolt, i3, leaf, prius


----------



## MelindaV

Talking Tesla #47 - All the Energy is Solar - I listened to this on the way into work this morning, so most likely missing some topics

The cost of SpaceX rockets and how much recovering them could save
Tom tries out another Rav4EV without luck - may lease a Leaf until the Model ☰
Model S used car market
Would more supercharger locations be needed if battery capacity is increased - what is ideal for R&D between SC and capacity
AP hardware rollout & Autonomous driving 
Scotland windfarms
Love Canal
SolarCity Solar Roof
Solar installation at Chernobyl wasteland
Bolt design and the general public confusion on Tesla also being American made
When Tesla will be up to 50k cars/month
Powerwalls


----------



## MelindaV

Ride the lightning #55 12 Tesla news stories





Disneyland's gas powered Autopia 

P100D listed now with TireRack

Darg racing Tesla P90DL 2.65 second 0-60

Evatran's Plugless charging is ready for the RWD Model S at $2,440 intro pricing

Two year lease option

Tesla's new hire from Apple

Retail design update is coming

Model X door update

GM's Bob Lutz comments

AL state senate bill

Autopilot crash with an owner admitting fault

Australia Model X launch party

Test drive fire in France


----------



## MelindaV

The Tesla Show #21 - The Safety Dance - Tesla related safety issues and crash/safety testing

the MN Dr endorsing the Model X safety after a crash
Tesla crash/safety test performance
Various crash testing organizations, NHTSA, IIHS, Euro NCAP, etc - organizations purchase cars at their discretion - typically high production models, not provided by the manufacturers or required.
2010 NHTSA crash ratings were changed to reflect real life situations to make ratings more difficult to achieve 
Summary of IIHS tests
Model S test performance (NHTSA & NCAP tested, not tested by IIHS)
Model S NHTSA injury probability at 7%; 10% minimum required for 5-star rating so Tesla claim 5.4 Star rating with higher score than any other vehicle tested. 
Model S also achieved highest vehicle test results with Euro NCAP
Only 2 other vehicles have received 5 star in all categories (didn't list which)
Vehicle safety features & engineered beyond test requirements
Autopilot in Safety
Safety as a factor in choosing a car
Tesla Tidbit #67 Along with the Good Times...
#68 Don't Need Xanax for Range Anxiety
#69 Clouds Over Solar City
#70 Tesla Goes Supreme
#71 Sweet Home Alabama
#72 It Could Be Yours if the Price is Right
#73 P100D

Talking Tesla # 48 - Elon Groks Mel - summary later today...


----------



## MelindaV

Ride the Lightning #56 - What the P100D Means for the Model 3

0-60 times & 45-65 times
JB's comments on the battery pack updates
Design Studio changes coming along with the P100D
With the Model ☰ wheelbase similar to the Model S, battery pack could be close - will there be a P85D? at 3.0 0-60? with 300 miles?
Tesla progress in less than 4 years
Calls on: Autopilot, Tesla susceptible viruses, $7,500 US tax credit, Insurance and VIN databases dealing with Tesla post-delivery upgrades, Autopilot 30 day trial


----------



## MelindaV

The Tesla Show #22 Keeping it 100

Recap of the P100D announcement
Compare to the original Model S's 5.4 seconds 0-60 and subsequent models
A SpaceX/Tesla crossover with the metal alloy inconel being used in the ludicrous mode module
Physics of acceleration
Human g-force limits
Battery pack design basics


----------



## MelindaV

Ride the Lightning - #57 Model 3 Supercharging Details Revealed?

Elon's bad week - SpaceX and Stock
Internal Tesla email to finish quarter strong
MO state pulls sales license
Mike Fox head of the gas vehicle dealer association quoted saying gas cars are dead if Model 3 is ships
AP improvements coming
Insure-my-Tesla
Supercharging access rumors
Callers: AP shutdown following wreck theory. The future 2017 DeLorean. Autonomous folding steering wheel. 500km range ideal mileage from a metric viewpoint. The Model Y.

Talking Tesla #49 - Searching For Model 3 Surrogates

Would you upgrade a 90D to 100D for $20k?
New inventory car suggestions when configuring options
Future battery costs / extra Tesla profit or lower buyer cost?
MIT 2x battery capacity study
High amp charger vs duel charger changes
Battery pack design changes
Estimating initial model 3 range ~300miles
VW EV 2018-2019 w 300+ range 80% changeable in 15minutes
Singapore uber like autonomous service
Uber fee structure
Otto acquired by uber
GM and Lyft
Solar 'tree'
Charging for multi family housing complexes

Tesla Tidbits
#74 - P100D Leftovers
#75 - Efficiency
#76 - ICEd
#77 - Autopilot 2.0 News Avalanche
#78 - Tesla Grants Wishes
#79 - All About the Benjamins
#80 - The Government Giveth, and the Government Taketh Away
#81 - Rallying the Troops


----------



## MelindaV

Most of these I listened to when out and about, so no summaries...

The Tesla Show 
#23 Exciting New Things with Radar

Ride the Lightning 
#58 Spotify and Morgan Freeman
#59 Better AP, an Elon Musk Impersonator, and More Wackiness

Talking Tesla 
#50 The Frankensteinian Episode
#51 UFO Avoidance Mode

Tesla Tidbits 
#82 Autopilot 2.0 Sneak Preview
#83 Money Talks
#84 Still Not the Car's Fault
#85 Autopilot 2.0 Details
#86 Tesla Value Retention
#87 Dirty Pool
#88 Born to Fly


----------



## MelindaV

The Tesla Show #24 Bolt with a B
A recap of all the Chevy Bolt news from the last week or two, Chevy's partnership with LG, the EPA mileage info, a little on the Volt and the Spark, projected sales numbers and what segment the Bolt will take from, how the Bolt will offset the truck/camero emissions mandates.

Best line was (paraphrasing) "The Bolt is like buying a fish sandwich at McDonalds when you want seafood..."


----------



## Ryan

Hey everyone,

I just realized that I made an account here when Trev first launched the site, but I haven't posted anything! Time to fix that. 

I'm Ryan McCaffrey, a fellow Model 3 reservation holder. I host the weekly Tesla podcast called Ride the Lightning: Unofficial Tesla Motors Podcast. 

I fell in love with Tesla back in 2009, when I organized an event for our Northern California DeLorean Club at Tesla's original Menlo Park location and I was invited by the very kind Tesla team to drive the Roadster afterwards. That was it for me, heh. Nothing else was ever gonna work for me after that. 

The podcast is my way of trying to contribute to the Tesla community without yet being able to afford one myself. If you're curious, give it a try. I have a blast doing it! You can listen on iTunes, Google Play Music, Stitcher, TuneIn, or just about anywhere else (though the site won't let me post the relevant links, thinking it's spam, LOL).

Here's to awesome Model 3s for all of us in 2017 and 2018!


----------



## MelindaV

@Ryan - Earlier this year I started to recap (than totally fizzled - listening to most in the car made a personalized recap too difficult) the Tesla podcasts I listen to on a weekly basis (including the totally awesome RTL) over in the Media forum section. Please feel free to post a notice up of your latest episodes

For anyone who's not listened to Ryan's show, it is fantastic and always well worth it and something I look forward to each Sunday morning


----------



## Michael Russo

Thanks for the tip, @Ryan , and welcome to M3OC, or I should say, congrats on your first post!
I first searched YouTube & got a feeling you're also a Metallica fan... . My 2nd attempt on the iPhone podcasts app gave me a hit right away, so I subscribed and will get started with Episod 71 and take it from there!
Have a great day!
Greetings from Europe!


----------



## Ryan

I appreciate the kind welcome, mods. 

I thank you for giving the podcast a try, and I'll indeed take to the media forum to give folks a heads-up about new episodes. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ryan

Wow @MelindaV you do a better job summarizing my podcast than I do. 

For anyone curious to give Ride the Lightning a try, here's a direct MP3 link of the latest episode (#71) that will play in your browser. This week's show is about the big run of new Supercharger openings and what it means for current and future Tesla owners, Elon's appearance on South Park, and more. Happy electric motoring!


----------



## Michael Russo

@Ryan, as promised, listened to episode #71 on my (currently) ICE drive to work (thanks, @MelindaV , for the tip of using my - often long - commute time to listen in! )... Found it to be informative & a good summary for the week... _Well done!_

_Couple of observations_:
- cracked up on the part about Elon doing his own impersonation on South Park... would not have believed it if you would not have said it! 
- Agree on the value of regular T≡SLA tweets on new SC locations; trust you & most M3OC buddies to know this, but I found _Teslarati_ notifications (on their app) to be another effective way to get news about new SC availability, around the world!
- with regards to your 'bet' to Morgan Stanley's Jonas, I see you decided to play it _super safe_ to win the lunch...  Mid-2018 launch for Model ≡?! Wow... Hope you'll let us know how good the (free!) food was..!


----------



## TrevP

@Ryan nice to see you again!

Everyone should subscribe to Ryan's podcast, I listen to it religiously. He's the reason why I starred doing my series on YouTube. I wanted to do a podcast but felt his was more than adequate so I took a different direction and do an EV educational approach to the technology.

In any case, I have a good a rapport with Ryan online and I've offered to take him out for an In and Out burger if we end up meeting at a Tesla event 

Maybe we'll even do a quick YouTube video together after an event to shoot the breeze. I was thinking how awesome it would be to have Ryan and Bjorn together with me after the Model 3 reveal to talk about the car in a video!


----------



## Michael Russo

@TrevP .... yes you 'star' in your videos!! 
Just love these Freudian slips... 
Jealous I am too far away to join the In and Out Burger experience...


----------



## Red Sage

In-N-Out Burger -- _It Tastes Like California!








_


----------



## Badback

Looks like it tastes more like Wisconsin.


----------



## Red Sage

Badback said:


> Looks like it tastes more like Wisconsin.


Once you know, you know.


----------



## Ryan

Forgot to post about episode 72 yesterday! This week's episode covers Supercharger squatters, Elon meeting Trump, the possible return of green paint, and more! Dig it here.


----------



## Michael Russo

Ryan said:


> Forgot to post about episode 72 yesterday! This week's episode covers Supercharger squatters, Elon meeting Trump, the possible return of green paint, and more! Dig it here.


Monday am commute as promised, @Ryan ... good stuff!!


----------



## Ryan

Episode 73 of Ride the Lightning addresses last week's reassurance of Model 3's schedule, gives ideas for what the Elon-confirmed next-gen Roadster might be like, and more! Give it a listen if you're interested, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## @gravityrydr

Ryan excellent podcast. I heard about your show from this very forum. I listen on Google Play Music. As my commute is a rather long one I'm always looking for something to fill the time and I have powered through the entire show
starting from episode one. Although I first skipped to the Model 3 specific ones first as I am like you, counting the days till I get my Model 3. One thing. On the shows where you talk about Faraday Future your pronunciation was making me cringe. Faraday Future is named after the English scientist Michael Faraday. It is pronounced, Fair A Day. Again excellent work and thank you.


----------



## Ryan

Happy New Year! Episode 74 is about Supercharger V3 and its likely impact on interstate travel, what Model 3 means to me (and those who called in), and more! Listen here if you're interested. Cheers!

P.S. @@gravityrydr I'm a stickler for proper pronunciation so I appreciate the correction! I probably got it wrong during my singular mention of FF in the new episode above, but I'll get it right from here on out!


----------



## Michael Russo

Ryan said:


> Happy New Year! Episode 74 is about Supercharger V3 and its likely impact on interstate travel, what Model 3 means to me (and those who called in), and more! Listen here if you're interested. Cheers!
> 
> P.S. @@gravityrydr I'm a stickler for proper pronunciation so I appreciate the correction! I probably got it wrong during my singular mention of FF in the new episode above, but I'll get it right from here on out!


Another good one, Ryan & Happy New 2017 Model ≡ Year! Thanks. Likes the part about your Sunday driving resolution...  You certainly Iive in a beautiful enough region to do it! I remember taking a drive around the Bay Area 3 years back while in San Francisco for a business meeting: Napa, Redwoods, the 17 mile Rd (gorgeous!!), Monterey, etc... 600 miles in 2 days in a rented Dodge Challenger (OMG, this was be4 my first of two Model S test drives which made me another man... forever! )


----------



## TrevP

@Ryan Happy New Year buddy! Keep up the great work. Won't be long now, the final reveal should happen in the next 3 months so we'll all have more than enough to talk about 

Here's to a fantastic 2017 and Tesla running on all "cylinders" (so to speak


----------



## TrevP

Red Sage said:


> In-N-Out Burger -- _It Tastes Like California!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


First time I had In and Out was in Vegas and I can't wait to try it again. I owe @Ryan a lunch date


----------



## teslaliving

Welcome aboard, love the podcasts.


----------



## Ryan

Sorry I haven't posted in a couple weeks. I was out of town for all of the past week.

Episode 75 was about the Gigafactory's official start of production (among other topics) and episode 76 today is about Elon's favorite video games, Ludicrous+, and more. Cheers!


----------



## Ryan

Howdy friends! Episode 77 analyzes the 100D, the Gigafactory making Model 3 motors, and more. Listen here if you're interested. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ryan

Sunday means it's new episode time!  On episode 78 (listen or download here), Model 3 gets a minor rebranding, Elon vows nonstop innovation, Tesla sues its former head of the Autopilot program, and a whole lot more. Cheers!


----------



## TE3LA

Did any of you by chance catch the latest Talking Tesla podcast? I love Mel, Tom and Robert, but it was clear they haven't been following Model 3 developments very closely. From issues related to the trunk opening, to the release of Model 3 mules, to their estimated 2017 M3 production predictions, they were off target. Trevor and Kenneth need to make a guest appearance to catch these guys up to speed!!!


----------



## MelindaV

TE3LA said:


> Did any of you by chance catch the latest Talking Tesla podcast? I love Mel, Tom and Robert, but it was clear they haven't been following Model 3 developments very closely. From issues related to the trunk opening, to the release of Model 3 mules, to their estimated 2017 M3 production predictions, they were off target. Trevor and Kenneth need to make a guest appearance to catch these guys up to speed!!!


Agree, some of their comments on the Model ☰ are a bit late to the game, with speculation that essentially was resolved in the first reveal's ride alongs, but it is still always interesting getting their perspective as a few long standing Tesla (and Tom) owners.


----------



## KennethK

TE3LA said:


> Did any of you by chance catch the latest Talking Tesla podcast? I love Mel, Tom and Robert, but it was clear they haven't been following Model 3 developments very closely. From issues related to the trunk opening, to the release of Model 3 mules, to their estimated 2017 M3 production predictions, they were off target. Trevor and Kenneth need to make a guest appearance to catch these guys up to speed!!!


Right!

They thought that the model 3 production line didn't need to be qualified. I believe that the model 3 line is specifically for model 3, and S and X cannot be built on that line.

Also they thought Elon's tweet about 3 to 6 months more referred to full autonomy in that time frame instead of just the time it would take to see a difference in the two offerings of full self driving capabilities and enhanced autopilot.

Oh well, they are entertaining and fun to listen to on my commute.


----------



## TE3LA

KennethK said:


> Oh well, they are entertaining and fun to listen to on my commute.


Agreed, its a great podcast! I listen to then every week. The guys have a lot of fun and its been very informative to get their perspective as model S / model x owners, but I was a little surprised at their lack of model 3 mojo ;-)

I've actually really appreciated all the Tesla podcasts; Ryan's Ride the Lighting is from the perspective of the "everyman" and super-fan-boy, anxiously awaiting his chance to get a model 3. The Tesla Show guys have done some very impressive in-depth podcasts (Their most recent show discussing the Chris Lattner hire was great). But Trev and Kenneth still have the lockdown on all things model 3!


----------



## Steve C

KennethK said:


> Right!
> 
> Also they thought Elon's tweet about 3 to 6 months more referred to full autonomy in that time frame instead of just the time it would take to see a difference in the two offerings of full self driving capabilities and enhanced autopilot.


I find that almost everyone has misunderstood his tweet as well. I'd love to be wrong of course but if read properly, it just says, 'a difference' as you mentioned.

There are news articles out and videos stating that he will have full lvl5 in 3-6 months. Just misunderstood I believe.


----------



## Kennethbokor

Thanks all for kind word, Trevor and I would love the opportunity to be on their show. Write to them and let them know!


----------



## Ryan

Happy Super Bowl Sunday! Episode 79 of Ride the Lightning covers the implications of Tesla's name change, Lithuania's clever use of Minecraft to try and woo Tesla for Gigafactory 2, what to look for in a used Model S, and more! Download or listen right here.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 80 is a big one in that it's a week of the biggest Model 3 news since, arguably, the 3/31/16 reveal event. Test fleet production, battery sizes, and more are covered. Give it a listen here if you're interested.


----------



## jman

All the podcasts have been great that people have mentioned. One that I haven't seen on here is NOW YOU KNOW, it is done by people in Massachusetts about Tesla, renewable energy, and the most recent news that is out there. They took a trip out to Cali and have episodes on every day of the trip, very well done !! They have various shows but this is their most popular. I highly recommend it !!!!! I am one of the guests who have joined them...


----------



## jman

TESLA TIME NEWS OFF THE GRID, that is the actual name for the specific podcast by the way on YOUTUBE. They have over 20 episodes on Tesla Time News as well.


----------



## Steve C

jman said:


> All the podcasts have been great that people have mentioned. One that I haven't seen on here is NOW YOU KNOW, it is done by people in Massachusetts about Tesla, renewable energy, and the most recent news that is out there. They took a trip out to Cali and have episodes on every day of the trip, very well done !! They have various shows but this is their most popular. I highly recommend it !!!!! I am one of the guests who have joined them...


Ya, good group of guys doing heir videos. It took me a couple episodes to get into it but they are well done. Sometimes a bit silly but over all very well done. I always look forward to any more Tesla news whether it's @TrevP giving it or those guys. (Zac & Jesse)


----------



## KennethK

@TrevP I heard your letter read on Talking Tesla episode 73 about the federal tax credit. They totally discounted the whole thing. I'm about to stop listening to them, though they make me smile and laugh on my drive to work. You and Ryan are sharing the correct news!


----------



## TrevP

I like the guys, they're funny but even the last episode had bad information and I was cringing. Look, nobody is perfect, even me, but if you're going to talk about Tesla I try to really get the facts straight and be as accurate as possible.

These guys are owners and drivers but not technophiles.


----------



## MelindaV

I emailed them Wednesday after listening to this week's show too. Not only the US tax credit or the trunk comments, but the steel vs aluminum drives me crazy. Many times they have said the Model 3 would only use steel, which Tesla has said it will be a mix with alumn still used for the exterior panels, steel for the structural pieces under the skin.

Hopefully this seires of tweets from teslamodel3fan got the point across on the credit too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832197475293339648


----------



## TrevP

Thanks for the reminder on what they had wrong again. The steel/aluminum mix comments made me crazy.


----------



## Ryan

Howdy friends! Episode 81 covers the heroic Model S driver in Germany, the unionization efforts at Fremont, and much more. Here's the listen/download link if you're interested. P.S. My apologies for my still-recovering voice after my bout with viral laryngitis.


----------



## MelindaV

Ryan said:


> Howdy friends! Episode 81 covers the heroic Model S driver in Germany, the unionization efforts at Fremont, and much more. Here's the listen/download link if you're interested. P.S. My apologies for my still-recovering voice after my bout with viral laryngitis.


I thought you sounded surprisingly good considering the recent laryngitis.

On the MotorTrend comment on Aluminum, it was stated in their reveal night ride-along by Doug Field (at 5:00 minutes) so would take that as confirmation from Tesla 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


probably my favorite/most informative reveal ride-along videos from 3/31


----------



## Ryan

Episode 82 is a recap and analysis of this week's Q1/FY2016 earnings call, featuring a ton of clips from Elon. Give it a listen!

P.S. @MelindaV I'm glad I remembered that aluminum bit properly.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 83 is about Model 3 betas, the Consumer Reports auto brand rankings, and a lot more! Listen here.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 84 covers Jon McNeill's big body shop "brute force" solution, 100Ds being held up by the EPA, Elon's literal bet on Powerpack 2, and more! Give it a listen here if you're interested:

http://teslapodcast.libsyn.com/episode-84-tesla-aims-to-foil-its-aluminum-bodywork-backlog


----------



## Ryan

Another week that brings a bunch more Model 3 news! On episode 85: The Model 3 program fast-forwards to Release Candidate status, Elon Musk wants to speed up your Model 3 delivery process, the 100Ds have been released from their holding pattern while the 60s' days are numbered, and more!

http://traffic.libsyn.com/teslapodc...fficial_Podcast_Episode_85.mp3?dest-id=295291


----------



## Michael Russo

@Ryan , got to listen today instead of in my way to work tomorrow as usual, with my 35 year old daughter sitting next to me and rolling her eyes at all this T≡SLA stuff that her dad keeps listening to every week... 
It was good stuff as always... Agree with you on pros & mostly cons of showing the car in stores too soon; in any case they're not likely to do so before the final reveal...
Time flies, we're almost in Q2 already!!


----------



## MelindaV

My favorite thing about weekends (besides not having to sit in traffic to get to/from work) is having a new Ride the Lightning to listen to! yay @Ryan !


----------



## Ryan

Thanks @MelindaV! This week's episode is a big one! I ordered, made sense of, and analyzed Elon's Model 3 tweetstorm this week. As you already know, there's a LOT to this for anyone interested in Model 3. Give it a listen here (since I still can't get the embeds to work on this board, for some reason. User error, no doubt!).


----------



## TrevP

The guys at The Tesla Show were kind enough to invite me as guest to discuss the recent Model 3 news and production candidate.

Have a listen!

http://theteslashow.com/episodes/50-a-smaller-more-affordable-version-of-model-s


----------



## Ryan

Episode 87 includes additional thoughts and analysis on Elon's big Model 3 info dump. Plus, a software 8.1 analysis and a bunch of great topics discussed in your phone calls. Listen here if you're interested.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 88 analyzes all of the new little things we learned now that Model 3 is testing in the wild. Give it a listen/download!


----------



## Ryan

Catching up from while I was out of town:

Episode 89 covers the key dates of future Tesla vehicles laid out by Elon, and episode 90 discusses the new changes and options for Model S and Model X. Cheers!


----------



## Ryan

Episode 91 is about the semi truck teaser image, the "private viewing" of the Model 3, and much more. Download here, cheers!


----------



## AdamHolmes

Ryan said:


> Episode 91 is about the semi truck teaser image, the "private viewing" of the Model 3, and much more. Download here, cheers!


Oh man.. how have I not found you till now. Now I've got quite a backlog to get through. I'm off to find episode 1


----------



## Ryan

At nearly two hours, episode 92 is my longest one ever. It's a huge recap (complete with tons of Elon Musk clips) of Elon's TED talk and the Q1 conference call. Download or listen here.


----------



## Michael Russo

Great show, @Ryan .

More than anything, before I get into work this morning, I want to wish you _courage & lots of strength_ on this very challenging day for you on the personal front! Your opening up about Maggy was moving, to say the least. Thank you for reminding us that, though we may be EV car lovers, even T≡SLA fan-boys & -girls, we remain above all _human beings_, with emotions & feelings... and that is good.

All the best, buddy! This one's to you!!


----------



## Rick59

I trust that I speak for all forum members when I offer condolences to @Ryan for his loss of Maggie the Boxer and to any member who has lost a four-legged best friend. A terrible day for them. I guess you can see by my avatar that I love my guy too.


----------



## TrevP

I knew when he tweeted that he made a decision about Maggie that the podcast would be rather solemn. I purposely waited to listen until today and I really felt for @Ryan Its very obvious he loved Maggie very much and it's so tough to let go after everything she's been through. Been there before and will again with Nutmeg but hopefully not for a long time.

On behalf of everyone here @Ryan you have our deepest sympathies.

Here's his last picture with Maggie


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861731746873720832


----------



## Ryan

Sorry I haven't updated this thread the last couple weeks, but as Trev noted there's been a lot going on. I sincerely appreciate the kind post. It's been difficult without Maggie. I miss her dearly.

Tesla-wise, it's a big episode of Ride the Lightning this week! Episode 95 is about Model 3's two battery pack sizes being revealed, analysis of the Signature Red Model 3 sighting, parsing through all of the new Tesla info in Elon's tweets from the past week, and more! Listen or download an MP3 here.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 96 covers my visit to the Tesla Factory for the tour and Franz Q&A, plus the update to the S vs. 3 comparison sheet, Tesla's fight to sell direct to customers in Texas, and more! Listen or download an MP3 here.


----------



## patrick0101

One more to add to the list, The Tesla Life
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNMXmoTyxHeaHtd0MlHysdA


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ryan said:


> Episode 96 covers my visit to the Tesla Factory for the tour and Franz Q&A, plus the update to the S vs. 3 comparison sheet, Tesla's fight to sell direct to customers in Texas, and more! Listen or download an MP3 here.


I just started listening to your podcast a few weeks ago (not sure how I missed it). Awesome job with it!


----------



## Ryan

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I just started listening to your podcast a few weeks ago (not sure how I missed it). Awesome job with it!


Thanks so much for giving it a try! So glad to hear that you're enjoying it!


----------



## Ryan

I was out of town the last couple of weeks so I wasn't able to post, but here's episode 99, analyzing rumors of Model 3's top-end range, Tesla's streaming music & more!


----------



## Ryan

California proposes a significant new rebate for electric vehicles, a Model 3 release candidate shows up in a very unexpected place, Model 3's release date is imminent, and more on my 100th episode! Download/listen here. Happy 4th of July!


----------



## MelindaV

Ryan said:


> California proposes a significant new rebate for electric vehicles, a Model 3 release candidate shows up in a very unexpected place, Model 3's release date is imminent, and more on my 100th episode! Download/listen here. Happy 4th of July!


It'll be interesting what Californians end up doing because of the proposed rebate. More deferred orders, with those in the PNW moving up the list quicker... ?


----------



## Ryan

MelindaV said:


> It'll be interesting what Californians end up doing because of the proposed rebate. More deferred orders, with those in the PNW moving up the list quicker... ?


I think we need more details on the new program first. How does it break down? How many people would get MORE than the $2500 many of us get now? And then there's the matter of this plan actually PASSING.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 101 discusses the historical significance of Model 3 SN1, Model S gets some serious performance upgrades, South Australia partners with Tesla to transition to sustainable energy on a large scale, Tesla's un-Tesla-like response to the IIHS, and more! Listen here if you're interested!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ryan said:


> Episode 101 discusses the historical significance of Model 3 SN1, Model S gets some serious performance upgrades, South Australia partners with Tesla to transition to sustainable energy on a large scale, Tesla's un-Tesla-like response to the IIHS, and more! Listen here if you're interested!


Queued up for tomorrow morning's commute!


----------



## MelindaV

The Tesla Show had a great podcast this week explaining some of the testing that goes into the pre-production cars. take a listen to get some insight into what manufactures go thru with a new model.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 102! The next-gen Roadster may be closer to production than we think, Elon gets Model 3 SN1 for his birthday, Model X finally fulfills the promise of its original prototype, and more! Take a listen here.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ryan said:


> Episode 102! The next-gen Roadster may be closer to production than we think, Elon gets Model 3 SN1 for his birthday, Model X finally fulfills the promise of its original prototype, and more! Take a listen here.


Hello Monday morning's commute!


----------



## Ryan

Episode 103! A clear look at the Model 3 back seat reveals a number of amenities missing from Tesla's other vehicles. Plus: Elon clips from the National Governor's Association summer meeting, Tesla thefts in Europe, and more! Listen or download an MP3 here.


----------



## Ryan

I got to go to the Model 3 Delivery Event, and so episode 104 is of course all about that! And since he was in town, I asked M3OC's own @TrevP to stop by and be a guest co-host with me. Give it a listen here if you're interested. Cheers!


----------



## Ryan

Episode 105! More details about Model 3 trickle out, plus Elon Musk gives a lot of new information on everything else (including Model Y) in this week's Q2 investor call. I've got all the best clips for you, plus a bunch of your outstanding phone calls! Give it a listen here.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@Ryan where have you seen pictures of 20" sport wheels that you referenced on RTL? I feel like I've seen literally every picture out there and I haven't see those...!.!.!.!!


----------



## Ryan

SoFlaModel3 said:


> @Ryan where have you seen pictures of 20" sport wheels that you referenced on RTL? I feel like I've seen literally every picture out there and I haven't see those...!.!.!.!!


Happy to help! Here they are (credit goes to this Reddit thread/poster):























Interestingly (IMO anyway) the best pic to see the effect of the 20s might be that bottom one from far away. See how much more it fills out the wheel wells? I love it and really, REALLY hope I can order these!

EDIT: Here's one more, and it may in fact by the best overall look at them:


----------



## Ryan

Oh, and here's episode 106, talking all about those 20-inch wheels, Autopilot Hardware 2.5, and much more!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ryan said:


> Happy to help! Here they are (credit goes to this Reddit thread/poster):
> View attachment 2879
> View attachment 2880
> View attachment 2881
> 
> 
> Interestingly (IMO anyway) the best pic to see the effect of the 20s might be that bottom one from far away. See how much more it fills out the wheel wells? I love it and really, REALLY hope I can order these!
> 
> EDIT: Here's one more, and it may in fact by the best overall look at them:


Wow the combo of the rims being larger and the car being lower is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wow the combo of the rims being larger and the car being lower is gorgeous!!!


More discussion with the wifey on budget?!


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> @Ryan where have you seen pictures of 20" sport wheels that you referenced on RTL? I feel like I've seen literally every picture out there and I haven't see those...!.!.!.!!


Man, those sure look like 20" wheels.
What's the story here?
(sorry, I'd rather read than listen)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Michael Russo said:


> More discussion with the wifey on budget?!


No no, I'm still going first production run


----------



## SoFlaModel3

garsh said:


> Man, those sure look like 20" wheels.
> What's the story here?
> (sorry, I'd rather read than listen)


Not much other than Ryan making the point that if these rims weren't going to make it to the car they wouldn't have produced more of them and taken them to the road for testing.


----------



## garsh

SoFlaModel3 said:


> EDIT: Here's one more, and it may in fact by the best overall look at them:


Where did you find that photo?
I don't see it on the reddit page.


----------



## Ryan

The first white-interior Model 3 is spotted and I'll tell you about the details. Plus: the first couple Model 3 accessories are revealed, and more on episode 107! Click here to listen/download.


----------



## MelindaV

Tesla Daily is a new(er) podcast that posts a 5-10 minute show each morning Monday-Friday
Typical format is a stock update, recap any Supercharger changes and news from the prior day. It's nicely done and concise and a good way to get the latest info quickly each morning.


----------



## Ryan

Happy weekend folks! Episode 109 is about Elon's reply to me on Twitter about Smart Air Suspension on Model 3. Plus: the 100kWh S and X get a price drop, Tesla may have a plan to put a dent in the aftermarket dash cam business, and more! Give it a listen here if you're interested.


----------



## Ryan

Back on the forum after vacation. The podcast didn't stop though! In episode 112, Tesla puts the brakes on rear-wheel drive Model Ses, a few Supercharging-related updates from around the world, Tesla reportedly partners with AMD on self-driving processing units, and more! Download or listen here.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 113 covers new details on the Model 3 production ramp, how the Model 3 appears to be getting more computing power, the referral program getting a couple of interesting tweaks, and more! Download/listen here. Cheers!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ryan said:


> Episode 113 covers new details on the Model 3 production ramp, how the Model 3 appears to be getting more computing power, the referral program getting a couple of interesting tweaks, and more! Download/listen here. Cheers!


Ryan, correction for you on the question from Bryan re: dual motor.

If Tesla crosses the threshold of 200,000 US deliveries in the quarter ending yesterday - then the credit phases out as follows:
$7,500 through 12/31/17
$3,750 1/1/2018 through 6/30/2018
$1,875 7/1/2018 through 12/31/2018

To that end, anyone getting a car next year gets a piece of the credit.

Most likely they didn't hit in the quarter ended yesterday but rather in Q4 or everyone's hope Q1 2018. That would push the end of the credit into 2019.


----------



## MelindaV

one more comment @Ryan to add to what @SoFlaModel3 had, I don't think there has been any mention of a web browser in the Model 3, and some have argued that that is a good thing as it has been the area most of the discovered vulnerabilities have come from. As you mentioned, the current S/X browser is not exactly a huge selling point with its performance hardly better than the first browsers in smartphones 10 years ago.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 115 covers a lot! A few early Model 3 owners are trying their luck at selling their cars for a huge profit, an update on the improvements being made to Model 3 as production ramps up, Tesla starts selling their own car insurance, and much more!. Give it a listen or download here.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ryan said:


> Episode 115 covers a lot! A few early Model 3 owners are trying their luck at selling their cars for a huge profit, an update on the improvements being made to Model 3 as production ramps up, Tesla starts selling their own car insurance, and much more!. Give it a listen or download here.


Half way through ... couldn't wait for my Monday commute


----------



## Ryan

On episode 116, Model 3s won't be getting any free Supercharging credits, Larry David uses a Tesla for comedic effect, some Tesla owners may be getting substantial performance upgrades for free, an interview with Cannonball Run Tesla driver Alex Roy, and much more! MP3/listen here.


----------



## MelindaV

Ryan said:


> interview with Cannonball Run Tesla driver Alex Roy,


I was hoping to hear from the new Model 3 owner that drove Manhattan Beach to Manhattan this last week, so wanted to point out to others that may see this that Alex Roy had the PREVIOUS EV Cannonball Run record in a Model S, not the new one in the Model 3...


----------



## Ryan

Here's episode 117! Topics covered: Many 75D Model S and X owners are getting a full second shaved off of their cars' 0-60 times for free, fired Tesla workers protest at the factory in Fremont, the Model 3 Long Range battery may be even better than advertised, and more! Listen or download here.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 118 topics covered: A Gigafactory bottleneck causes delays for most Model 3 reservations, the $7500 federal tax credit may be running out sooner than any of us would have guessed, Elon's comments from the Q3 earnings call, and much more! Download/listen here. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ryan

On episode 119, I tell you about the hour I spent driving a Model 3! Give it a listen and/or download here.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ryan said:


> On episode 119, I tell you about the hour I spent driving a Model 3! Give it a listen and/or download here.


Great episode!


----------



## Ryan

Back from my trip! Episode 121 covers a lot: The first non-Tesla employees get their invitations to configure their Model 3s in the Design Studio, I've got some pre-delivery suggestions for soon-to-be Model 3 owners, follow ups on both the 2020 Tesla Roadster and Tesla Semi, and more! Listen or download here. Happy holidays!


----------



## avoigt

1000 miles in a Model 3 - 1+ hour Podcast

We do a deep dive into living with the Model 3 for two weeks and over 1,000 miles. Caleb drove the Model 3 from Palo Alto to LA and back and lived with it for two weeks. We discuss everything about the vehicle from Autopilot, to the interior, to ergonomics to the UI, and more. 

http://theteslashow.com/episodes/81-1000-miles-with-model-3


----------



## Ryan

Before I recorded I thought this would be a slow news week, but nope! Episode 122 is a busy one! Model 3 is a finalist for Motor Trend's coveted Car of the Year award but does not win - though we do get some good news out of it. Plus: a couple new Tesla Semi updates, good news on the Model 3 battery production front, news on TeslaCon, and more! Listen/download here if you're interested.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Thanks Ryan for the news about 200+ orders of the Semi, which is approximately $34M USD in revenue.



Ryan said:


> Before I recorded I thought this would be a slow news week, but nope! Episode 122 is a busy one! Model 3 is a finalist for Motor Trend's coveted Car of the Year award but does not win - though we do get some good news out of it. Plus: a couple new Tesla Semi updates, good news on the Model 3 battery production front, news on TeslaCon, and more! Listen/download here if you're interested.


----------



## Ryan

Million, not billion! Pretty sure I did get it right on the episode (I hope, LOL!).


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Ryan said:


> Million, not billion! Pretty sure I did get it right on the episode (I hope, LOL!).


 Corrected. I meant Million as you stated in the podcast. My bad!


----------



## Ryan

Episode 123 covers: an update on the federal electric vehicle tax credit situation, Tesla wins a big dealer battle in Missouri, an interview with TeslaCon organizer and 2020 Tesla Roadster prize winner Ben Sullins, and more! Grab it here. Happy Sunday!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

A few years from now, everyone will reflect upon this analysis and realize why Tesla has been well positioned to become the biggest disruptor and dominator in multiple industries.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast...2#episodeGuid=http://techcastdaily.com/?p=249


----------



## Ryan

Episode 124 is here! Lots of good news to discuss, including Model 3 production, the federal EV tax credit, Elon's comment to me about 20-inch Model 3 wheels, and much more! Listen on iTunes, Google, etc. or here.


----------



## Ryan

Happy Holidays friends! Episode 125 is here: Details on the Model 3's warranty are revealed, the federal electric vehicle tax credit is safe, Elon Musk teases some big new software updates coming soon, Tesla owners remain extremely happy with their vehicles, and more! Check it out here or at any of the links in my signature if you're interested.


----------



## Ryan

Last episode of 2017! On this week's show, Elon Musk goes on a holiday tweetstorm and reveals some interesting new information, including confirmation of a Tesla pickup truck complete with a big new idea. Plus: my predictions for Tesla in 2018, an Easter egg that existing Tesla owners won't want to miss, and more! Give it a listen here, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Ryan

Happy New Year! On episode 127, Tesla reports their Q4 delivery numbers and updates us on the Model 3 production ramp, East Coast invitations begin going out to Tesla-owning Model 3 reservation holders, a fun Model 3 Easter egg is discovered, and more! Listen/download here.


----------



## Ryan

Some brand-new Model 3 owners are not happy about the uncommunicated headliner material change to the Model 3's premium interior package, Elon has big plans for at least one LA Supercharger, the next-gen Roadster goes out for a public spin, and more! Download here if you'd like to check it out.


----------



## Ryan

On episode 129, Model 3 quietly gets a higher efficiency rating from the EPA, Model S gets a new wheel option, more Model 3 display cars hit Tesla showrooms on the coasts, and more! Download it here and happy Sunday!


----------



## Ryan

On episode 130, a notable Tesla name turns up at an LA Supercharger driving what may be a Performance Model 3, non-Tesla-owning Model 3 reservation holders continue to wait for their invitation to configure, Elon Musk gets a fascinating new compensation package from Tesla, and much more! Give it a listen or download here if you're interested!


----------



## Ryan

On episode 131, the referral program continues for another quarter but with an interesting twist, I've got some new thoughts on the Performance Model 3, Tesla's autonomous driving progress is being questioned after a new California DMV report, Europeans may get a chance to see the Model 3 soon, and more! Give it a listen/download here if you like.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Hey @Ryan. Care to give us a clue as to what was supposed to have happened the past week? Thanks!


----------



## Ryan

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Hey @Ryan. Care to give us a clue as to what was supposed to have happened the past week? Thanks!


Not yet.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Ryan said:


> Not yet.


My guess is the announcement of the Model S refresh.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 132 is a bit longer than usual since it's an earnings-call episode. The big news of course is Model 3 being delayed again for *almost* everyone. Plus: a deep-dive into Tesla's Q4 earnings call, including all of the best sound bites from Elon Musk and the Tesla executive team. Download/listen here!


----------



## Ryan

On episode 133, I've got more Model 3 driving impressions for you this week after I got some additional time behind the wheel of Tesla's latest. Plus: the Model 3 design studio gets a minor update, a New Mexico lawmaker wants to legalize Tesla in his state, and much more! Download here or use any of the links in my signature for your favorite podcasting service!


----------



## Ryan

Another big week of Tesla news on episode 134! Non-owners finally start getting invited to configure their Model 3s, we get a good look at a white-interior Model 3, how you can win a Musk-owned Model 3 by donating to a charity, and more! Download or listen at this link or check out my signature. Cheers!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Ryan said:


> Another big week of Tesla news on episode 134! Non-owners finally start getting invited to configure their Model 3s, we get a good look at a white-interior Model 3, how you can win a Musk-owned Model 3 by donating to a charity, and more! Download or listen at this link or check out my signature. Cheers!


Hey @Ryan, another great podcast - thanks! Tim's call really hit home for me. Hoping you're right about Tesla aiming to fulfill orders for standard range battery that would qualify for the full US federal tax credit as well, at least for the early reservationists including non Tesla owners.


----------



## Ryan

On episode 135, the "something special" for Model 3 line-waiters is finally revealed, I stumbled upon a Dual Motor Model 3 in San Francisco, Porsche throws a little shade in the direction of Model S, and more! Give it a listen here if you like. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ryan

On episode 136, Goodyear introduces a new tire that's specifically aimed at electric cars (note: the audio from the Goodyear rep here is apparently garbled for some, but it's fine on everything I've tried it on, so I'm stumped. Apologies if this 1-minute chunk is weird for you!), Elon Musk drops a few little updates regarding car software on Twitter, Tesla puts their Semi trucks to the test, and more! Give it a listen/download here.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 137 is a big one! Elon Musk conducted a Q&A at South by Southwest and I've got all of the best Tesla-related sound clips from the event. Plus: Model S and X get a high-impact upgrade, Supercharger prices have been raised almost everywhere, and more! Listen or download here. Cheers!


----------



## Ryan

Lots to discuss on episode 138! Model 3 20-inch wheels officially go on sale, a big Autopilot update has Tesla owners filled with glee, the Tesla Semi goes on tour, Canadian pricing is revealed, and much more! Listen or download here if you're interested.


----------



## Wattson

Some friends and I have started a podcast so that we might have an outlet for our regular conversations on Tesla, SpaceX, sustainability, etc. We're based in Portland, OR, and will occasional have local interest topics, but our Episode 1 meanders on the topics of First pedestrian fatality caused by autonomous vehicle, Tesla Semi, and Model 3 availability/tax credit.

Hopefully this is safe to post so others might enjoy, but mods, if it's not, no worries happy to delete this.

We can be found at: https://superchargedpodcast.podbean.com/

Search on Apple podcast app: Supercharged Podcast

Cheers,
David


----------



## MelindaV

Wattson said:


> Some friends and I have started a podcast so that we might have an outlet for our regular conversations on Tesla, SpaceX, sustainability, etc. We're based in Portland, OR, and will occasional have local interest topics, but our Episode 1 meanders on the topics of First pedestrian fatality caused by autonomous vehicle, Tesla Semi, and Model 3 availability/tax credit.
> 
> Hopefully this is safe to post so others might enjoy, but mods, if it's not, no worries happy to delete this.
> 
> We can be found at: https://superchargedpodcast.podbean.com/
> 
> Search on Apple podcast app: Supercharged Podcast
> 
> Cheers,
> David


Subscribed and looking forward to what you all have for shows in the future


----------



## Ryan

Episode 139 covers another busy week of Tesla news! A Performance Model 3 may have been spotted at a California racetrack, it may be possible to upgrade your old Model S or Model X MCU after all, FedEx becomes Tesla's latest big-name customer, and more! Check it out here or on any of your favorite podcast services if you're interested.


----------



## Wattson

MelindaV said:


> Subscribed and looking forward to what you all have for shows in the future


Thank you Melinda for checking it out, hopefully we have some local area content you find useful from time to time. In our second episode Ryan compares his experience with autopilot in airliners and Teslas, Angela shares a cool new app for charging, and David bores everyone to tears with EV purchase incentives including the new one in Oregon.

Check it out where you get podcasts, or directly here for Episode 2.


----------



## Ryan

As usual, there's lots to talk about this week! On episode 140, Tesla releases their Q1 delivery numbers and shows good progress on their production ramp while ultimately falling short of their projections. Plus: an update on the fatal Model X Autopilot crash, Elon Musk's April Fool's Day prank, and more! Check it out here if you're interested.


----------



## Ryan

It's an Elon-tastic episode 141, as Elon Musk made a lot of Tesla news this week, including giving a long-awaited update on the availability of Model 3's Dual Motor version and giving an interview on Model 3 production to CBS This Morning. Plus: a touchscreen performance update for the rest of the fleet, an update on Model Y production, and more! Give it a listen here.


----------



## Wattson

In Episode 3 of Supercharged Podcast, David talks about how your face lights up at night on Cadillac Super Cruise, Angela dreams of going for a run at a Tesla Supercharger stop, and Ryan helps us understand how Tesla is not going bankrupt.

Hope our listeners enjoy!


----------



## MelindaV

Wattson said:


> In Episode 3 of Supercharged Podcast, David talks about how your face lights up at night on Cadillac Super Cruise, Angela dreams of going for a run at a Tesla Supercharger stop, and Ryan helps us understand how Tesla is not going bankrupt.
> 
> Hope our listeners enjoy!


was that not the topics from your prior show?


----------



## Ryan

On episode 142, Elon Musk outlines his plan to run a much tighter ship at Tesla as Model 3 production ramps up. Plus: good news for Tesla in China, more good news about the long-term battery health in Tesla vehicles, and more! Listen here if you'd like to check it out.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 143 is here! Canada gets hit with a huge wave of Model 3 Design Studio invites, Tesla loses a key department head, the Model 3 gets showcased in China, and more! Check it out here. Cheers!


----------



## Ryan

It's my favorite episode to do every quarter: the earnings call analysis! On episode 144, I've got highlights and my insights on everything that was said by Elon and the rest of the Tesla executive team on the Q1 conference call. Listen here, cheers!


----------



## Ryan

I'm shot out of a cannon on episode 145 of my Tesla podcast this week after Elon Musk finally reveals availability timing for the Performance Model 3, Tesla becomes part of the storyline on another HBO comedy, Model S and X get a new interior option, and much more! Check it out here if you're interested.


----------



## Ryan

Pricing and specifications for the Dual Motor and Performance Model 3 are here!!! I managed to sneak all of the info and analysis into this week's episode at the almost-literal eleventh hour. Plus: Model 3's first big safety rating comes in, production is ramping up nicely, the P100D S and X get cooler, Tesla wins a dealership battle in another state, and more! Listen here if you like. P3D!!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ryan said:


> Pricing and specifications for the Dual Motor and Performance Model 3 are here!!! I managed to sneak all of the info and analysis into this week's episode at the almost-literal eleventh hour. Plus: Model 3's first big safety rating comes in, production is ramping up nicely, the P100D S and X get cooler, Tesla wins a dealership battle in another state, and more! Listen here if you like. P3D!!!!


I haven't had a chance to listen yet, but I bet you're anxious to hit the configure button!


----------



## Ryan

Episode 147 is a big one - both for the week of Tesla news and for me personally. I go over everything Elon talked about: Model Y, next-gen Supercharging, and much more. Listen here, and happy Memorial Day weekend!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Ryan said:


> Episode 147 is a big one - both for the week of Tesla news and for me personally. I go over everything Elon talked about: Model Y, next-gen Supercharging, and much more. Listen here, and happy Memorial Day weekend!


Congratulations Ryan on finally ordering your dream car and for getting multiple responses from Elon Musk himself! Let's hope that he becomes a guest on your show. I thoroughly enjoyed this episode - my favorite one so far. Cheers!


----------



## Ryan

Sunday means another new episode of Ride the Lightning! On episode 148, I get you caught up on all the tidbits of info Elon dropped on Twitter, plus a look back at the Consumer Reports brake testing and how wonderfully all parties handled it. Listen here if you like.


----------



## Ryan

It's a mini-milestone as I hit episode 150 of Ride the Lightning! On this week's show, Tesla makes the difficult choice to lay off 9% of its workforce, Elon Musk details the next-gen Roadster's unbelievable SpaceX option package, Immaculate Reflections' Jeff McGoveran stops by to talk about detailing and paint protection, and more! Give it a listen here if you're interested. Happy Father's Day!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Ryan said:


> It's a mini-milestone as I hit episode 150 of Ride the Lightning! On this week's show, Tesla makes the difficult choice to lay off 9% of its workforce, Elon Musk details the next-gen Roadster's unbelievable SpaceX option package, Immaculate Reflections' Jeff McGoveran stops by to talk about detailing and paint protection, and more! Give it a listen here if you're interested. Happy Father's Day!


Happy Father's Day to you too!


----------



## Ryan

Elon Musk posts a picture of the first-ever Performance Model 3, and it looks a lot like mine! Plus: Tesla zeroes in on a location for its future European Gigafactory, Model 3 gets a couple of long-awaited new features via a software update, and more! Listen here if you're interested -- thanks for giving the podcast a try!


----------



## Ryan

The Performance Model 3 gets a surprising and substantial price drop. Whoa! Plus: Tesla's always-on cellular connection will no longer be free for new buyers, Gigafactory hits a major production milestone, first details on the Tesla Pickup, and much more! Listen/download here if you're interested, and happy Q3!


----------



## Ryan

On episode 153 of Ride the Lightning, Tesla reaches their big goal of producing 5,000 Model 3s in one week, a new bill could restore the $7500 federal EV tax credit for the next decade, UK Tesla fans get their first official chance to check out the Model 3, and more! Listen or download here, cheers!


----------



## Ryan

Super jam-packed episode this week! So much to cover! For instance: the US federal tax credit situation has been finalized. I'll give you all the details on how much longer it'll last. Plus: Tesla officially names Shanghai as the site of its third Gigafactory, Elon Musk gives me an update on Performance Model 3 deliveries, select Model X 100Ds get a free performance boost, and more! Listen or download here.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 155 of my Tesla podcast is about Sandy Munro having to, in his words, "eat crow" on Model 3 profitability, a bunch of new little Performance Model 3 details, a word on Elon Musk's behavior, and much more! Give it a listen here.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Ryan said:


> Episode 155 of my Tesla podcast is about Sandy Munro having to, in his words, "eat crow" on Model 3 profitability, a bunch of new little Performance Model 3 details, a word on Elon Musk's behavior, and much more! Give it a listen here.


Happy birthday, Daisy!


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Hey @Ryan it was back in February that you've gotten the inside scoop on the Model S interior refresh, and I can't believe I guessed it correctly! Thanks for finally revealing the info coz I was wondering about that. And btw big congratulations on your Model 3 delivery! Love your podcasts including the ones about yourself.


----------



## Ryan

Been slammed and/or on vacation recently so I haven't been able to keep podcast posts updated here. Sorry about that. Anyway, on episode 160 this week, I discuss Tesla staying public, Marques Brownlee's factory tour with Elon, Jay Leno's 2020 Roadster ride, Tesla suing Ontario, and more! Listen/download here if you're interested.


----------



## Ryan

Episode 161 has arrived! I recap and analyze the Ontario lawsuit, aka "Tesla Beats Ford!...Doug Ford, That Is!" Plus: Tesla's new product that's not a car, Spirit of Adventure adventures, and more! Listen here if you're interested.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Adding my first entry to this thread. In episode #1 of my new weekly Tesla News show called "Tune In Tesla" I cover the Q3 results in depth.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

In episode #2 of Tune In Tesla, I cover Elon's Tweets (there were a few), Navigate on Autopilot, Model 3 Key Fobs, the Tesla Parts Catalog, and the Model 3 Mid Range.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

On episode 3 of Tune In Tesla, Tesla Helps At Home, Model 3 goes on tour, and Elon takes on big tequila. Check it out!


----------



## MelindaV

firedog7881 said:


> Has anyone heard of a podcast that digs into the technology of Tesla and self driving? I'm looking for something for a techy that goes beyond the high-level marketing and digs into the 1s & 0s.
> For instance here are a couple topics I've thought about:
> What's in the new V3 FSD chip? Why is it better? What makes it better? How will it improve reliability?
> How does drag coefficient come into play when driving on the highway and getting the most efficient drive. How does humidity and barometric pressure effect all of it, or does it?
> Why is road noise so much more in an EV and what are all the causes of road noise? What is being done about it? What can I do about it? Does tire pressure really help?
> What is Machine Learning and how does it drive my car?
> 
> I can watch YouTube videos all day on some of this stuff (soon while charging) and there are great YouTubers out there but I want something I can listen to while driving my M3.
> 
> I've been thinking about creating a tech focused podcast for a couple months and now I'm ready to get going if I can't find something fill my technical curiosity.
> 
> Please let me know if you would listen to this podcast. I will start putting together about 20 topics to get a good bucket of ideas together and then start research on a few to put together a few initial episodes.
> 
> If you have ideas or topics please feel free share them below.


the TeslaShow podcast does a great job of deep diving into various tesla topics with some research and thought put into the info they provide. It is done by two computer software guys, so they have an interesting viewpoint on many of the topics.
Their show is not done as frequently as they used to, but going back and listening to their prior shows could keep you busy for some time. their shows on battery chemistry and AI are particularly interesting. And if some of the topics you mentioned have not been done, suggest them via their reddit channel or other ways to contact them and they may take you up on the challenge.


----------



## firedog7881

MelindaV said:


> the TeslaShow podcast does a great job of deep diving into various tesla topics with some research and thought put into the info they provide. It is done by two computer software guys, so they have an interesting viewpoint on many of the topics.
> Their show is not done as frequently as they used to, but going back and listening to their prior shows could keep you busy for some time. their shows on battery chemistry and AI are particularly interesting. And if some of the topics you mentioned have not been done, suggest them via their reddit channel or other ways to contact them and they may take you up on the challenge.


Thanks for the info on Tesla Show. As you mentioned they have only released 8 in the last year. I'll listen to them, thanks.


----------



## MelindaV

firedog7881 said:


> Thanks for the info on Tesla Show. As you mentioned they have only released 8 in the last year. I'll listen to them, thanks.


go back and listen to the older ones too! most topics don't matter that they are a year or more out of date.


----------



## gary in NY

Be sure to catch Ryan's interview with Tesla Chief Designer Franz von Holzhausen on the Ride the Lightning podcast #220 released on October 20, 2019. Very interesting!


----------

